# Tropheus moorii "Bemba" Spawning



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I started dabbling in _Tropheus sp_. in November 2016. Through some fish buys and trading through BC Aquaria I started with 3 _Tropheus moorii_ "Ikola", 2 _Tropheus moorii_ "Chilenga", 1 _Tropheus moorii_ "Bemba" and 8 - _Tropheus duboisi_. It was a real mixed group but even so I had some success with _T. duboisi_ spawning.

Then due a slight tank water quality issue in the summer in June 2017 I lost one of my breeding _Tropheus duboisi_ females leaving me with too many males and not enough females for a viable group. I traded off the Ikola that seemed to harassing everyone and diligently sought Chilanga, Duboisi or Bemba to set up a new colony of at least 12 - 14 of the same species.

Late in 2017 a generaous BC Aquaria member offered his 13 adult Bemba to me. We were able to finally find a mutually time to pick them up in mid-February. After a couple of weeks of my lone male and the newcomers sorting themselves out while the new fish acclimatized to the new tank conditions ... things started to look up this past week and based on this video footage I captured a couple days ago things look promising.






Right now I have 14 - Bemba, 5 - Duboisi and 2 - Chilenga. They are not all in my main _Tropheus sp._ tank which is only a Fluval Venezia 190 L as it is too small. However in late April / early May I will be setting up a Fluval Venezia 350 L to house them. My goal is to house the 14 - Bemba with a similar group size of Duboisi in the new tank ... so I a am still on the hunt for a second breeding group.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats. Looks like baby time soon


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats, I hope you have holding females soon!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks ... looking forward to setting up the Fluval Venezia 350 L to house the _Tropheus sp_. and their other Tanganyikan tank mates. Any success that I have had or might have will come from a number of BC Aquaria forum members.


----------

